

Seed Stage Valuation Guide - equallysimple
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/seed-stage-valuation-guide/

======
Alexontwowheels
I liked this article, and agree it's nice to see some clear buckets defined.
Obviously every deal is different, but this is helfpul. However, this article
is about 3 years old, and a lot has changed. I'd be very curious to hear
peoples opinion/experience on whether these buckets hold true today?

